# A new find: 120W Shorter Arc HID Kit



## ma_sha1 (Feb 23, 2011)

Its difficult to find big power HID kits. 75W is readily available 100w some times pops up on ebay. 

However, higher than 100W HID means going into Metal Halides family usually come with longer arc gap, thus reduced throw. 



I came across this 120W Kit that I haven't seen mentioning on CPF before, which looks like a HID kit:

http://72.167.20.227/product.php?id_product=85



The lamp looks like Philips DL-50 Fat boy style HID lamp. It claims to be 3mm arc gap,

*the photo with ruler next to it looks more like 4mm arc gap to me. *



However, its still amazing HID, as 35W HID lamps usually has 5mm gap 75W HID lamp has slightly 

larger arc gap than 35W. 120W HID with 3-4mm arc gap would be a great upgrade on HID mods for great throw.



They don't say HID but the lamp spec: *11000 lumens @ 120W *make me believe it's Xenon HID, as xenon short-arc 

lamp has much lower lumen efficiency. 

http://72.167.20.227/product.php?id_product=86

11000 lumen on 4mm arc gap =* 2750 lumens/mm arc gap*



*As a reference:*

Xenon short arc would be in the 3000-4000 lumen range for 120W. 0.9mm gap =*3300-4400 lumen/mm gap*

The UHP/P-VIP high pressure mercury short arc is ~7000 lumens for 120W. 1mm gap =*7000 lumens/mm gap *



I believe when pairing up with high quality reflectors, this kit could build a light to challenge Xenon short arc 

lights such Maxa Beam in throw and yet provide several times more lumens into the beam.


----------



## ledpwr (Mar 24, 2011)

I know it probably isn't practical at 200w but have you seen Ushio's EmArc HID lamps. The 150-200w lamp (SMH-200/D1) has a 1.2mm arc gap and outputs 10,000 lumens! thats over 8300 lumens per mm and it has a significantly greater luminance/surface brightness at the cathode, it is probably trying to compete with Xenon short arc!

The Ushio web page is here


----------



## ma_sha1 (Mar 24, 2011)

ledpwr said:


> I know it probably isn't practical at 200w but have you seen Ushio's EmArc HID lamps. The 150-200w lamp (SMH-200/D1) has a 1.2mm arc gap and outputs 10,000 lumens! thats over 8300 lumens per mm and it has a significantly greater luminance/surface brightness at the cathode, it is probably trying to compete with Xenon short arc!
> 
> The Ushio web page is here


 
Yes, EmArc is impressive but you can't get ballast for it. 
Ra has talked about wanting to make a EmArc lamp based next generation Maxa Blaster for several years, but never got around to do it.

At the current moment, Philips UHP technology have surpassed EmArc with 2x higher surface brightness. 

The lamp I am playing with right now is 1.0mm Arc 230-280W UHP High Pressure Mercurary short arc lamp with a 260W Osram P-VIP ballast, approximately 15,000 lumens over 1mm arc. 

This is the highest watt for 1.0mm arc lamp for UHP technology at the moment, the UHP lamps has long surpassed Xenon short arc in luminance, including Perkin Elmer patented High Pressure Xenon short arc used in Mega Ray.

Check out my Mega Blaster if you haven't seen it, the first functioning portable short-arc spotlight built on UHP technology: 
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...-arc-mod-MegaRay-style&highlight=mega+blaster

Mega Blaster is at only 120W/4" diameter. Can you imagine what 260W on 10" diameter could do while remain 1mm arc


----------



## Walterk (Mar 24, 2011)

Aha! So its Perkin Elmer bulb in Mega Ray. See them a lot on Ebay.


----------



## ma_sha1 (Mar 24, 2011)

Yes, I've seen those too the one with metal heatsink & fins in a blue metal holder looks really cool.


----------

